# How to install subversion and apache in gentoo

## toanhoi

Dear all, I want to install subversion, apache and websvn in my gentoo. I followed the link http://gentoovps.net/subversion-webdav-websvn/ and http://rockfloat.com/howto/gentoo-subversion.html. But they did not work. Could you suggest to me the good link or reference to install them in gentoo.

Thank you so much

----------

## Hu

Is this for a new project or to support an existing project?  If you are starting something new, you might be better served beginning with a DVCS such as Git (or one of the more obscure DVCSs such as Fossil, Monotone, Bazaar, or Mercurial).

----------

## 1clue

+1 for git.

As somebody who has used svn for years, and git for maybe a year, git rocks in every way over svn.

For that matter, I would strongly advise you convert any existing repo into git.

----------

## toanhoi

I am working in new project. In my project, it requires svn to manage. So SVN is best choose in my case. But to interface with apache. It is difficult to configure.

----------

## Hu

If you are starting something new, the only reason to put it in a legacy VCS like Subversion would be for compatibility with contributors who are not yet Git-capable.  If they are few in number, you might be better off training them than staying with Subversion.

Making Subversion work over http/https with Apache can be done, and I have seen it done on other distributions.  Perhaps you could tell us why you think what you have done so far does not work.  In what ways does it not work?  Does any aspect of it work yet?

----------

## 1clue

http://git-scm.com/book/en/Git-and-Other-Systems-Git-and-Subversion

Seriously, there's absolutely no way I'd code something new for subversion, especially with the above package that lets git be a valid client for subversion repositories.

Git has a bit of a learning curve, but it's superior to subversion in every way.

Here's another one I like to show.  Linus Torvalds talking to Google about git.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8&feature=kp

----------

## sseguron

Hi toanhoi,

What did not work ? I am currently trying to install it also on release 2.

rgds

----------

## Ant P.

 *sseguron wrote:*   

> Hi toanhoi,
> 
> What did not work ? I am currently trying to install it also on release 2.
> 
> rgds

 

If you're referring to "Gentoo Release 2", the fake garbage OVH installs, you've been cheated and likely have a broken, unusable OS. Do a real Gentoo installation.

----------

